# Merry Xmas



## Michael M (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi all.
This probably should be in the lounge, so you Mods can move it if you wish, but I'd simply like to wish everybody a safe and happy xmas....and sincerely thank all of the posters for their input, encouragement, patience and good humour throughout the year!!

Cheers.


----------



## hiker95 (Dec 23, 2010)

Michael M,

And a Happy and Healthy New Year


----------



## Cloverken (Dec 23, 2010)

Merry Christmas!

I like this. If you enter a value in G6 it goes to youtube.com to play Far East Movement's like a G6.


```
Private Sub Worksheet_Change(ByVal Target As Range)
    If Target.Address = "$G$6" Then
        ActiveWorkbook.FollowHyperlink _
        Address:="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GvgJEznqtms"
    End If
End Sub
```


----------



## Atroxell (Dec 23, 2010)

Wishing you and yours the safest and merriest Christmas and the best of New Year! 

I will be at home with my wife and kids and my new prospective son-in-law, enjoying a week away from the noise.

Al


----------



## diddi (Dec 23, 2010)

ditto OP (thats a bit lazy isnt it? )


----------



## Domski (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm quite drubk 

Merry Christmas to you all 

Dom


----------



## JamesW (Dec 24, 2010)

I'm 'working from home' today... Champagne breakfast, followed by a beer lunch followed by more drink and then I might finish off with falling asleep on the sofa.

Merry christmas one and all, and a happy new year.  May the new year bring many new excel problems to solve.


----------



## RoryA (Dec 24, 2010)

JamesW said:


> I'm 'working from home' today... Champagne breakfast, followed by a beer lunch followed by more drink and then I might finish off with falling asleep on the sofa.



I'm in the office, so much the same.

Nollaig Chridheil agus Bliadhna Mhath Ur!


----------



## Richard Schollar (Dec 24, 2010)

Cool avatar Rory!

I've just visited the beach and it was fecking cold.


----------



## RoryA (Dec 24, 2010)

You know it's *winter*, right?

(since you're back, can you deal with that spammer, please?  )


----------



## Richard Schollar (Dec 24, 2010)

Several lots of spam now removed 

Time for some lunch


----------



## TinaP (Dec 24, 2010)

Have a great Christmas everyone.  

And stay safe.


----------



## al_b_cnu (Dec 24, 2010)

Richard Schollar said:


> Several lots of spam now removed
> 
> Time for some lunch




You're not having pork luncheon meat then?


----------



## Sandeep Warrier (Dec 24, 2010)

Wish you all a Merry Christmas and a very Happy New Year.

Enjoy


----------



## Richard Schollar (Dec 24, 2010)

al_b_cnu said:


> You're not having pork luncheon meat then?



Alan, there's a job writing ******* jokes for you if you want a new career path


----------



## HalfAce (Dec 24, 2010)

Ho ho ho everyone!
As the song says - _Fuhleeze On Thee Dog_ . . .


----------



## diddi (Dec 24, 2010)

Might have to mailbomb those spammers i think.


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Dec 25, 2010)

Happy christmas all


----------



## VoG (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas everybody.


----------

